# Cyborg puts Ronda Rousey and Dana White on blast for online bullying



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> Invicta Fighting Championship women’s featherweight champion, Cristiane “Cyborg” Justino has taken issue with bitter rival Ronda Rousey and UFC President, Dana White for bullying her for years online, adding she finds it hypocritical for the Hollywood actress to now flip the script and complain about people who are critical of her body image.
> 
> Cris Santos“Cyborg” posted the following yesterday on her Facebook page:
> 
> ...


Fook off Cyborg. Bitching about bullying is a bit rich considering how many women she beat to a pulp while being roided to the gills.

Just another example of juicehead cheats showing zero remorse and playing the victim card.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Male fighters have had more PED failures and been verbally harassed less. Ronda wants to mouth off and get a few column inches at Cyborgs expense, Dana loves Ronda and her media appeal, and the PPV buys Ronda brings the UFC so he wont tell her to STFU.

Carina Damm failed 2 PED tests and she gets mouthed off on way way waaaaay less than Cyborg and her *one *PED failure.

I see where Cyborg is coming from.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with cyborg. Anybody that thinks it's justified by past mistakes can foook off


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Its the lack of any remorse thats grinds my gears. No point showing me other juicers by comparison. They dont get a fraction of the media coverage Cyborg gets. She never seems to grasp how fecking out of order it is for a women of her size and skill to then roid up and batter other women.

I dont think ive heard her or any roider - even once - apologize to the fighters they have beaten while cheating.

Simple fact is that nobody would be picking on Cyborg is she didn't cheat.

F*uck them all. I have no sympathy in the slightest.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Cyborg is a cheat who has to hit weight to get that fight, but....

she's not wrong, Dana White is a bully and jackass. I'm not going to leave the sport because the guy's a dick, I'm just going to support Bellator because I know Scott Coker is a decent human being who isn't out to screw over any person that slightly inconveniences Mr. White.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Its the lack of any remorse thats grinds my gears. No point showing me other juicers by comparison. They dont get a fraction of the media coverage Cyborg gets. She never seems to grasp how fecking out of order it is for a women of her size and skill to then roid up and batter other women.
> 
> I dont think ive heard her or any roider - even once - apologize to the fighters they have beaten while cheating.
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from but Cyborg roiding does not make her a bully it makes her a cheat. I can't actually recall any instance of Cyborg making fun of any other person or fighter. Dana White does it all the time, not just to Cyborg, no one is safe from his tactics, fighters, fans and even media members have had to put up with his big mouth. He should think himself lucky he is in a position of power because if he wasn't someone would have given him the beat down of lifetime by now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> I see where you are coming from but Cyborg roiding does not make her a bully it makes her a cheat. I can't actually recall any instance of Cyborg making fun of any other person or fighter. Dana White does it all the time, not just to Cyborg, no one is safe from his tactics, fighters, fans and even media members have had to put up with his big mouth. He should think himself lucky he is in a position of power because if he wasn't someone would have given him the beat down of lifetime by now.


Im not denying Dana is a massive twat. I have a problem with Cyborg bitching about bullying.

I really don't see the comparison between bullying and whats happening to Cyborg. She roided to the max and ended up looking like a cave troll. She wasn't born like that. If she was? *That* would be bullying. She didn't have an accident. She looks the way she does because she juiced very much on purpose. How is that comparable to some poor sap getting bullied because of something out of their control?

If I went and consumed a shit ton of roids and ended up looking like a troll, is it *really* bullying if people go online and say "he looks like a troll"?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Its the lack of any remorse thats grinds my gears. No point showing me other juicers by comparison. They dont get a fraction of the media coverage Cyborg gets. She never seems to grasp how fecking out of order it is for a women of her size and skill to then roid up and batter other women.
> 
> I dont think ive heard her or any roider - even once - apologize to the fighters they have beaten while cheating.
> 
> ...


What you do here is way worse than Cyborg using steroids. You don't forgive. You try to find justification for the way people publicly mock her appearance because she made a mistake in the past. Completely ingnoring the so true facts she brough in her post.

This is inhuman and I hope you don't have to feel the weight of remorse by something like this biting you or one of your daughters. The world is cruel.

And your hate is so dramatic you just ignore how many times Cyborg has shown remorse for what she did. Countless times she spoke about her "past mistakes". Pointed specifically. She took her punishment, never said she didn't smoke weed or took contaminated Viagra (_PS: actually she tried to skip responsibility at the time like anybody else, blaming a dietary supplement._), never been seeing bullying other women, in spite being a gigantic strong one, never got involved in no brawl or said she could beat men or got out of her way to bully a ring girl who was just minding her business for pure jealousy.

You don't have a leg to stand on. What you feel is hate. Pure hate. Cyborg is 100% right about Ronda and Dana here and right about opening their eyes to the fact they are role models for the youngs and they promote online bullying not caring about nothing.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Clever PR from Cyborg. She's been trying to garner the sympathy vote for some time now. 

What she should be doing is coming out and giving a categorical apology for her past mistakes, this would give her a road to retribution in the eyes of the fans, even if it was a begrudging one.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Clever PR from Cyborg. She's been trying to garner the sympathy vote for some time now.
> 
> What she should be doing is coming out and giving a categorical apology for her *past mistake*, this would give her a road to retribution in the eyes of the fans, even if it was a begrudging one.


Just thought I'd fix that for ya  as others have been busted more than once and are getting nothing but sympathy (*coughnickdiazcough*)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What you do here is way worse than Cyborg using steroids. You don't forgive. You try to find justification for the way people publicly mock her appearance because she made a mistake in the past. Completely ingnoring the so true facts she brough in her post.
> 
> This is inhuman and I hope you don't have to feel the weight of remorse by something like this biting you or one of your daughters. The world is cruel.
> 
> ...


Pure hate?! :laugh: ... and you call me dramatic.

Whatever. Not getting involved with you. Rather try to eat a brick.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Pure hate?! :laugh: ... and you call me dramatic.
> 
> Whatever. Not getting involved with you. Rather try to eat a brick.


Because, as I said, you don't have a leg to stand on, just hate for the woman and her looks. You are a bully yourself just like Ronda and Dana. Have a nice succulent brick.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Because, as I said, you don't have a leg to stand on, just hate for the woman and her looks. You are a bully yourself just like Ronda and Dana. Have a nice succulent brick.


Of course I am dear.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Clever PR from Cyborg. She's been trying to garner the sympathy vote for some time now.
> 
> What she should be doing is coming out and giving a categorical apology for her past mistakes, this would give her a road to retribution in the eyes of the fans, even if it was a begrudging one.


That's what I think, she must have decided she isn't going to make 135 so try to get sympathy and pressure the UFC to letting her fight Rousey at a catch weight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It must be frustrating struggling to make 145, and not safely being able to make 135, but have to make 135 anyway because you've got Rousey and her boss both calling you every name under the sun and mocking everything from her weight to how she looks.

Cyborg is still gonna try 135 and she's gonna damn near kill herself trying.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> It must be frustrating struggling to make 145, and not safely being able to make 135, but have to make 135 anyway because you've got Rousey and her boss both calling you every name under the sun and mocking everything from her weight to how she looks.
> 
> Cyborg is still gonna try 135 and she's gonna damn near kill herself trying.


On that token she houldnt call out someone in a lower weight class for years if she isnt even close to ever making 135


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

On that token the UFC could make Ronda go back to her original weightclass...but we've done that argument to the point of nausea on MMAF.

My main issue is Ronda and Dana both ganging up on another individual and verbally assaulting her. Ronda? Mmmmk fighters slag off other fighters, but Dana has no f*cking place publically insulting other athletes on their looks, it's not professional.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> On that token the UFC could make Ronda go back to her original weightclass...but we've done that argument to the point of nausea on MMAF.


I suppose but what would be to gain out of having your title stripped only to go to an even more emptier weight class than than the one you already reside at


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Who's saying Ronda needs to be stripped of her title? A one-off 140/145 fight is all Cyborg asked.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

CupCake said:


> It must be frustrating struggling to make 145, and not safely being able to make 135, but have to make 135 anyway because you've got Rousey and her boss both calling you every name under the sun and mocking everything from her weight to how she looks.
> 
> Cyborg is still gonna try 135 and she's gonna damn near kill herself trying.


I haven't really heard Rousey say anything that could be considered bullying. Mainly just basic crap about the steroids, which I think she is just going have to deal with. Once your popped it is going to be brought up the rest of your career. Granted I don't read or listen to a lot of interviews I really don't care all that much about what fighters have to say, I just like to watch them fight. So Ronda could have said some stuff I haven't heard about. 

Dana's comments about her looks I did feel were out of line.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Who's saying Ronda needs to be stripped of her title? A one-off 140/145 fight is all Cyborg asked.


But if cyborg won the fight at that weight class it would make rouseys title seem worthless to lose to a competitor not in her weightclass. And regarding dana, we all know by now how much of a clown he is so thats no shock.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> What she should be doing is coming out and giving a categorical apology for her past mistakes, this would give her a road to retribution in the eyes of the fans, even if it was a begrudging one.


Like this, back in 2012?



> "I would like to sincerely apologize to StrikeForce, the Zuffa organization, Hioko Yamanaka and my fans for my failed drug test. I am ultimately responsible for everything I put in my body, and at the end of the day, there is no excuse for having a prohibited substance in my system.” Cristiane Justino





DonRifle said:


> Clever PR from Cyborg. She's been trying to garner the sympathy vote for some time now.


There's no PR here. She is bringing valid points to get rid of their free verbal abuse, that's it. 

Cyborg got a bad reputation for one specific mistake that lies in the past. People will forgive Cowboy Cerrone for being a cheat, but not her. She is not known for being a bad person. She just wants to point the hipocrisy on those people bullying her and NOT to hype a fight, but just for the sake of bullying her, since this fight is everything Dana and Ronda want to avoid.

Dana pays more for those who use their mouths better to promote a fight and collect more money from the *casuals* and the more disrespectiful, the better, but there's no fight in the horizon here. They are in fact bullies in their hearts, and the Hollywood resistence to Ronda as an actress was spot on. She is feeling the heat again of being called fat. She is overweight for Hollywood division.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ronda said this regarding a photoshoot:



> Because somebody said something really rude to me, I came into the shoot purposely way heavier, Rousey said. "And the campaign ended up being amazing, even though I was heavier just to make a point.
> 
> I swear to God. If anyone calls me fat one more time in my life, I’m going to kill them!!!
> 
> If I can represent that body type of women that isn’t represented so much in media, then I’d be happy to do that.


She doesn't want someone saying something bad about her appearance huh?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Like this, back in 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the brazilian tinted glasses on again sportsman. That apology was a weak one the usual bullshit excuse about taking a supplement she didnt know was bad, with the other 1000 people who got caught too. 
Cyborg clearly abused the shit out of her body with testosterone. CLEARLY. She has no defence, and her apology was weak and pathetic. 
If she hadn't done a rake of steroids, she wouldn't have the trouble she has making 135. 

She has come after Ronda verbally, and started this back and forth. She is doing whatever she can to get this fight, and more power to her thats exactly what she should do. She'll get rich and hell maybe she even has a chance to beat Ronda. 

But lets not pretend she has not deserved the shit she has taken. She has gone into the ring against other women vastly more powerful because of cheating. Shes changed her physiology and has various male physical attributes. She gets shit because she clearly abused the regulations and the sport and her competitors. If MMA is to be in any way legitimate you can't have women like Cyborg as the face of the sport, it would set it back a decade. 

I give her credit for being smart with her PR trying to get attention and force this fight whatever way she can. But as far as defending her and not seeing through this bullshit PR campaign shes done to get this fight, take the glasses off brah!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> You have the brazilian tinted glasses on again sportsman. *That apology was a weak one the usual bullshit excuse about taking a supplement she didnt know was bad, with the other 1000 people who got caught too*.
> Cyborg clearly abused the shit out of her body with testosterone. CLEARLY. She has no defence, and *her apology was weak and pathetic*.


Out of arguments already? I'll borrow you my glasses to you now so you can read what you asked for again: You asked for a "categorical apology". It can't get more "categorical" than that, yet, what is the difference it would make now? Zero. Why repeating the same "categorical" apology she already issued years ago would be important in your eyes today if you or others wouldn't give a shite anyway?



DonRifle said:


> If she hadn't done a rake of steroids, she wouldn't have the trouble she has making 135.
> 
> She has come after Ronda verbally, and started this back and forth. She is doing whatever she can to get this fight, and more power to her thats exactly what she should do. She'll get rich and hell maybe she even has a chance to beat Ronda.
> 
> ...


Her success was fully attributed to her taking PEDs, hard to counter that, but since she got caught and being tested clean, what is the difference between the way Cyborg dominated and finished her fights before and after? Now mind the difference in Vitor's performance before and after fighting clean? And Sonnen? Didn't even want to try fighting clean... Cyborg still dominates.

But no one deserves to by bullied by his/her appearance, even when they have made the mistake to cause that to them. Ronda called her an "it", FFS, it's not PR to call that out.

And the bold part is the one I loved the best. Were you using your Irish tinted glasses for that? Because Conor McGregor qualifies as "the face of the sport", right? :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And the bold part is the one I loved the best. Were you using your Irish tinted glasses for that? Because Conor McGregor qualifies as "the face of the sport", right? :laugh:


Just be thankful we are such a good looking race!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

First of all, I do love Don taking a shot at Sportsman's bias. "Pot calling the kettle black" at its finest. I do love you guy's posts though, don't get me wrong. It just made me grin.

Secondly, I'm neutral here. Regardless of Cyborg's mistakes, insulting her appearance is just mean and unnecessary. It's middle school tactics that shouldn't be encouraged. She cheated, but she's still human and has feelings. I feel sympathetic in that regard.

On the other hand, I can understand attacking her, career wise anyway. It's harder to let go of her past mistake, because of how her career has been. Her physical strength and power advantage over basically all of her opponents has greatly assisted her in most of her fights. She's in a female division, and most women out there don't have those traits that she does. So obviously, hearing she's busted for PED's even once, it puts a huge asterick next to her record. Not saying she's untalented without her strength and power, but I think anyone would be lying if they said those weren't huge assets in her career. Knowing she cheated to achieve such a physical level, it leaves a sour taste in a lot of people's mouths due to it helping elevate her so much. Women's MMA still has a long way to go to catch up to men's, so her strength and power cleaning out an already weak division hurts that much more for her competition who are struggling to catch up.

Do I forgive her though? Of course, we all make mistakes. I'm just saying I understand the points of view of others. It's difficult to look passed and this thing tends to follow everyone throughout their careers. I just believe it's more looked at in her case because of the way she's succeeded and how thin her division is. Props to her though for testing clean since then.

I still say if you're going to hate on her.. Hate on her career, not her appearance. Grow up. I'm a Rousey fan who would pick Rousey in a fight between them as well, so there's that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Fook off Cyborg. Bitching about bullying is a bit rich considering how many women she beat to a pulp while being roided to the gills.
> 
> Just another example of juicehead cheats showing zero remorse and playing the victim card.


Sorry, I agree with Cyborg. Dana and Ronda are petty assholes, especially online and in the media. If I ever meet Dana White I seriously will punch him and then laugh at his boxercise flailing counters while his bodyguards drag me off and break my legs in an alley.

Also, IIRC Cyborg has popped exactly once in a lengthy career. That's better than many UFC fighters, in fact we have two UFC hall of famers who popped and two more that have more or less admitted to using despite not popping for a UFC fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Sorry, I agree with Cyborg. Dana and Ronda are petty assholes, especially online and in the media. If I ever meet Dana White I seriously will punch him and then laugh at his boxercise flailing counters while his bodyguards drag me off and break my legs in an alley.
> 
> Also, IIRC Cyborg has popped exactly once in a lengthy career. That's better than many UFC fighters, in fact we have two UFC hall of famers who popped and two more that have more or less admitted to using despite not popping for a UFC fight.


Thats your opinion. I find what Cyborg did far harder to swallow then petty bullshit from Dana or Ronda.

All those women; careers set back after getting beaten down by juiced Cyborg. What about them? Do they have an opinion? Should we not be considering them seeing as they are the true victims? Where's Cyborgs apology to each and every one of them?

Does my head in how so many MMA fans find PED usage so dismissable. And yet, name calling is considered the worse thing ever.

Roiders should be stripped of all their wins, just like it rolls in so many other sports. This situation is like a 100 meter sprinter getting caught on the juice, only to start calling out Bolt a year later. It stinks. They should shut the fook up and get on with re-building their careers. Nothing anybody can say will change my opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Barnett popped three times, two of them under UFC brand, still he got called back by the same Dana White and we don't see any harsh words toward him, but we do hear how sweet of a person he is in his post fight interviews. I like him very much, btw. Just pointing bias in not something it can get exclusively trown to my face only.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Barnett popped three times, two of them under UFC brand, still he got called back by the same Dana White and we don't say any harsh words toward him, but we do hear how sweet of a person he is in his post fight interviews. I like him very much, btw. Just pointing bias in not something it can get exclusively trown to my face only.


... and he can fook off also.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> ... and he can fook off also.


It must be amazing being a flawless person from the day you are born to the end of your present journey here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It must be amazing being a flawless person from the day you are born to the end of your present journey here.


Right. Because my life is relevant when discussing pro sports people who have used PEDS.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Right. Because my life is relevant when discussing pro sports people who have used PEDS.


It is, because it pours your self righteousness radical stance all over the board we are reading.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It is, because it pours your self righteousness radical stance all over the board we are reading.


Radical?! A sports fan who can't stand PED use is radical now?

Jesus, you say some stupid shit sometimes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with Cyborg in that, Rousey's someone who tries to "inspire girls" by telling them of the "rough and tough upbringing she had and how she was bullied". Pretty much, she's just being every single celebrity in history. No one wants to sit down to an interview and say "I had it pretty fking good. No issues ever. Guess not everyone can achieve what I did eh?". So Rousey's trying to put across this "don't care about what other people think and don't worry about what you look like", but at the same time she's been destroying Cyborg's looks with comparisons to Wanderlei and shit.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Josh Barnett tests positive and the UFC gives him a title shot and then he tests positive again. Also they may have hid a positive Belfort test and put him in there against Jones. Oh but Riki Fukudo accidentally takes a cold medicine and HE'S GONE FOR LIFE

Cyborg might be a cheat but if the UFC can make money off that cheat they will.

And finally you can be a fan of McGregor, it's not like he's Anderson Silva and his legacy was built on lies.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Josh Barnett tests positive and the UFC gives him a title shot and then he tests positive again. Also they may have hid a positive Belfort test and put him in there against Jones. Oh but Riki Fukudo accidentally takes a cold medicine and HE'S GONE FOR LIFE
> 
> Cyborg might be a cheat but if the UFC can make money off that cheat they will.
> 
> And finally you can be a fan of McGregor, it's not like he's Anderson Silva and his legacy was built on lies.


Well to be fair, that's just like everything in the world. If you lose a fight and you're a boring fighter, you might well be cut....unless you're GSP in which case you could lose loads and it's cool.

If you're not adding anything of value to a company or organisation, and you slip up, you're out of the door a hell of a lot quicker than someone who brings something to the table. I don't find this to be hypocritical, just logical.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Radical?! A sports fan who can't stand PED use is radical now?
> 
> Jesus, you say some stupid shit sometimes.


No, you do. Just have another look at the topic in hand, yourself created this thread about. It only reverts directly to Cyborg long gone failed test because you wanted that way. She is rightfully complaining she is being called an "it" and a moster by those two, without a fight on the horizon, btw. The subject is "online bullying".

I would like to know what would you do if you've got a call from your kids school one of them was caught cheating on a test. Fook them for cheating on others? Forever? Accept others bullying them forever, because once they deserved to get this eternal fate?

A mistake is a mistake. We praise those who are correcting their paths.

You say fook off those cheaters, but you know it's not like that. Otherwise you wouldn't bother finding a Cyborg article, post it here and give the first out of the context kick to trash her again at a pace we don't see you posting threads to bash on all other numerous cheaters around you say they can "fook off" too. You hate her. Just admit it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, you do. Just have another look at the topic in hand, yourself created this thread about. It only reverts directly to Cyborg long gone failed test because you wanted that way. She is rightfully complaining she is being called an "it" and a moster by those two, without a fight on the horizon, btw. The subject is "online bullying".
> 
> I would like to know what would you do if you've got a call from your kids school one of them was caught cheating on a test. Fook them for cheating on others? Forever? Accept others bullying them forever, because once they deserved to get this eternal fate?
> 
> ...


This is a sport though. You don't like down cheating, or shouldn't anyways. When you intentionally cheat, you open yourself up to a lifetime of it being references. Some guys are lucky and get away with it but Cyborg unfortunately is one who is always going to get hit with it. It's her own fault. Her nor you can disagree with someone mentioning it any time her "morals" are called into action.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This is a sport though. You don't like down cheating, or shouldn't anyways. When you intentionally cheat, you open yourself up to a lifetime of it being references. Some guys are lucky and get away with it but Cyborg unfortunately is one who is always going to get hit with it. It's her own fault. Her nor you can disagree with someone mentioning it any time her "morals" are called into action.


There's no difference in cheating. It can't be supported anywhere, regardless if is in a sport, in business, in politics.
She getting more heat than others just demonstrate unfairness and bias. Again, look at Barnett example, or Cerrone...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Thats your opinion. I find what Cyborg did far harder to swallow then petty bullshit from Dana or Ronda.
> 
> All those women; careers set back after getting beaten down by juiced Cyborg. What about them? Do they have an opinion? Should we not be considering them seeing as they are the true victims? Where's Cyborgs apology to each and every one of them?
> 
> ...


LOL, you think Royce Gracie should be stripped of all his wins? That would basically discredit the entire UFC, he was the reason for the whole promotion being created.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, you do. Just have another look at the topic in hand, yourself created this thread about. It only reverts directly to Cyborg long gone failed test because you wanted that way. She is rightfully complaining she is being called an "it" and a moster by those two, without a fight on the horizon, btw. The subject is "online bullying".
> 
> I would like to know what would you do if you've got a call from your kids school one of them was caught cheating on a test. Fook them for cheating on others? Forever? Accept others bullying them forever, because once they deserved to get this eternal fate?
> 
> ...


Yet more utter rubbish. You dont seem to grasp my point at all. Its the constant hunting for public sympathy in the media that winds me up. I dint say she should never fight again. I didn't say she should never be forgiven. My point, time and time and time again, is her use of the media to whine and play victim cards. If she shut up I wouldn't be saying any of this stuff. But she is always whining about something or other.

I cant stand PED use. Thats clear. But being a juicer and then acting like a victim. Thats the reason she can feck off.

Thats the last of it. I make a post about Cyborg and roiders in general and you make it personal. Im tired of it. Have I attacked you? Yet you feel the need to attack me. My personality. My ethics. All of it. Because I made a comment about a roider. Frankly, you can feck off as well you bias knob. Always fighting to the death whenever Brazilians get criticized. And yet, never have I heard you defend a non-Brazilian to this level when they get it on here. Bias bullshit is what it is, no matter what you think.



HexRei said:


> LOL, you think Royce Gracie should be stripped of all his wins? That would basically discredit the entire UFC, he was the reason for the whole promotion being created.


Whats so LOL about it? Have you seen how other sports deal with roiders? Please.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Yet more utter rubbish. You dont seem to grasp my point at all. Its the constant hunting for public sympathy in the media that winds me up. I dint say she should never fight again. I didn't say she should never be forgiven. My point, time and time and time again, is her use of the media to whine and play victim cards. If she shut up I wouldn't be saying any of this stuff. But she is always whining about something or other.
> 
> I cant stand PED use. Thats clear. But being a juicer and then acting like a victim. Thats the reason she can feck off.
> 
> ...


So can we agree that it's ridiculous for anyone associated with the UFC (Read, Dana and Ronda) to shit on Cyborg for a failed test when they are putting roiders in the hall of fame? Why isn't Ronda talking about Bonnar and Royce and Shamrock?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> So can we agree that it's ridiculous for anyone associated with the UFC (Read, Dana and Ronda) to shit on Cyborg for a failed test when they are putting roiders in the hall of fame? Why isn't Ronda talking about Bonnar and Royce and Shamrock?


Where have I defended Dana or Ronda? I expressed my opinion when listening to Cyborg whine. Does Dana contradict himself over and over? Yes. Is Ronda an insecure twat sometimes? Yes. But I really dont see why that should have a bearing on *my* opinion of roiders with victim complexes.

Why isnt Ronda talking about the others? Who the fook knows. But im not Ronda. And if any of them we're in the press every 2 days whining, my opinion would be the same.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Yet more utter rubbish. You dont seem to grasp my point at all. Its the constant hunting for public sympathy in the media that winds me up. I dint say she should never fight again. I didn't say she should never be forgiven. My point, time and time and time again, is her use of the media to whine and play victim cards. If she shut up I wouldn't be saying any of this stuff. But she is always whining about something or other.
> 
> I cant stand PED use. Thats clear. But being a juicer and then acting like a victim. Thats the reason she can feck off.
> 
> Thats the last of it. I make a post about Cyborg and roiders in general and you make it personal. Im tired of it. Have I attacked you? Yet you feel the need to attack me. My personality. My ethics. All of it. Because I made a comment about a roider. Frankly, you can feck off as well you bias knob. Always fighting to the death whenever Brazilians get criticized. And yet, never have I heard you defend a non-Brazilian to this level when they get it on here. Bias bullshit is what it is, no matter what you think.


Rubbish is what you spill, so it is alright to use all the power of the media to bash in someone's appearance, but it is not acceptable to use the same media to defend yourself? You are being the blind knob here and it is crystal clear.

And your selective memory is at full steam again to discredit me, looks like, as I have said countless times I give props to all fighters who are trying to fight clean after TRT was banned or after getting popped and I specifically used the examples of Overeem and Hendo while criticizing Sonnen for not even trying. That was always my stance regarding ALL fighters, but you conveniently forget this to make your point accross. You are a cheater yourself and I am glad I can say that to you. 
Go back eating your bricks, thats what your brain matter is made of.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Rubbish is what you spill, so it is alright to use all the power of the media to bash in someone's appearance, but it is not acceptable to use the same media to defend yourself? You are being the blind knob here and it is crystal clear.
> 
> And your selective memory is at full steam again to discredit me, looks like, as I have said countless times I give props to all fighters who are trying to fight clean after TRT was banned or after getting popped and I specifically used the examples of Overeem and Hendo while criticizing Sonnen for not even trying. That was always my stance regarding ALL fighters, but you conveniently forget this to make your point accross. You are a cheater yourself and I am glad I can say that to you.
> Go back eating your bricks, thats what your brain matter is made of.


Not interested.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Where have I defended Dana or Ronda? I expressed my opinion when listening to Cyborg whine. Does Dana contradict himself over and over? Yes. Is Ronda an insecure twat sometimes? Yes. But I really dont see why that should have a bearing on *my* opinion of roiders with victim complexes.
> 
> Why isnt Ronda talking about the others? Who the fook knows. But im not Ronda. And if any of them we're in the press every 2 days whining, my opinion would be the same.


Well the article was about Dana and Ronda and Cyborg soo...

It's just a giant hypocrisy. Cyborg isn't making Dana money, so he shits on her. Ronda is indeed just a twat.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Not interested.


I know you are not because I told you in the very begining you don't have a leg to stand on and you still don't, because every single point you are bringing to this thread has nothing to do with the OP yourself posted here. Zero.

Not a single moment in this statement Cyborg complained about Ronda calling her a cheat. She did that already in another occasio, but not in this statement of her. This one was very specific regarding the hipocrisy of Ronda complaining people disdain her looks while she does the same to Cyborg. A post against online bullying, against prejudice toward how people look, a serious matter, being spreaded by the wannabe Marvel Captain, SMH.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Well the article was about Dana and Ronda and Cyborg soo...
> 
> It's just a giant hypocrisy. Cyborg isn't making Dana money, so he shits on her. Ronda is indeed just a twat.


The topic is what it is. I responded mainly to people quoting my opinion as opposed to giving their own view on it. Somehow ive come out of it all sounding like I'm defending Dana or Ronda for being fecking eijits. I'm not. I'm saying I cant stand roiders, particularly when they play sympathy cards. This article is a roider whining. So I posted it along with my opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I'm saying I cant stand roiders, particularly when they *play sympathy cards*. This article is a roider whining. So I posted it along with my opinion.


LOL @ *sympathy cards*. Look at the article title...



> Cyborg *puts Ronda Rousey and Dana White on blast* for online bullying


Sure, her main goal is to gather some sympathy rather than shoot them for their blatant hypocrisy. Sympathy card... you act like Cyborg was crying in front of a camera. :laugh:

Keep this coming, please.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> The topic is what it is. I responded mainly to people quoting my opinion as opposed to giving their own view on it. *Somehow ive come out of it all sounding like I'm defending Dana or Ronda for being fecking eijits*. I'm not. I'm saying I cant stand roiders, particularly when they play sympathy cards. This article is a roider whining. So I posted it along with my opinion.


 :laugh:Thanks for the laughs brother. You can stop digging now :hug:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

The article may be about a roider whining soojooko ( in your opinion) but you are whining in this thread to the point of nausea. Can this thread just die now?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> The article may be about a roider whining soojooko ( in your opinion) but you are whining in this thread to the point of nausea. Can this thread just die now?


:laugh: Fair point. Maybe did get a touch carried away. I'll leave it there - till the next whiney Cyborg post.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Next thing cyborg will turn to God for her latest PR pitch. 








Just trying to stoke things up a bit more. Fire seems to be dying out in this thread :sweat_smile::sweat_smile:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Next thing cyborg will turn to God for her latest PR pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor sooj has been bullied enough.......kidding :sarcastic07::angry04::happy03:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> There's no difference in cheating. It can't be supported anywhere, regardless if is in a sport, in business, in politics.
> She getting more heat than others just demonstrate unfairness and bias. Again, look at Barnett example, or Cerrone...


But lots of people get more abuse than her for it too. Chael Sonnen gets called a cheater constantly. Sure, people react to people differently, but that bias is inherent in people's minds. I don't really care that Anderson cheated but I do care that Lombard did.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But lots of people get more abuse than her for it too. Chael Sonnen gets called a cheater constantly. Sure, people react to people differently, but that bias is inherent in people's minds. I don't really care that Anderson cheated but I do care that Lombard did.


Chael Sonnen? :laugh: 
But Chael Sonnen is the face of cheating in MMA, man and outside of the rings, he didn't get called only a cheater, he was also called a criminal. Guy droped MMA as soon as he was deprived from his juices, no belt, no glory, just embarrassment. 

Cheating is wrong all the same for me, regardless of the fighter. The difference being it is painful and disapointing when is someone you love as a fighter, someone you are a fan. But there are rules that already take into account the moral pitfalls of the fighters, so everyone gets tested and more scrutiny has developed and there are enhanced corrective disciplinatory actions those caught will face. 

Life goes on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I want you to apologise for insulting Chael Sonnen. Everyone makes mistakes. Stop trying to be superior and pretentious.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I want you to apologise for insulting Chael Sonnen. Everyone makes mistakes. Stop trying to be superior and pretentious.


You need to buy a t-shirt from the man. It's the least you could do.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What you do here is way worse than Cyborg using steroids. You don't forgive. You try to find justification for the way people publicly mock her appearance because she made a mistake in the past. Completely ingnoring the so true facts she brough in her post.
> 
> This is inhuman and I hope you don't have to feel the weight of remorse by something like this biting you or one of your daughters. The world is cruel.
> 
> ...


Cyborg didn't apologize until she got caught. It's reasonable to assume she would've continued cheating if she wasn't caught, because otherwise she would've stopped sooner, never gotten popped and this thread would not exist.

As far as claiming she's being treated inhumanely? Maybe you should look up what that means... I think what Cyborg did to her opponents was way worse than what anybody says to her. She did both severe physical and mental damage to other fighters with an unfair advantage. That too me seems like far worse bullying than getting your panties in a bunch because someone's not digging your Frankenstein look.

Soojooko makes a good point; in other sports roiders are punished far more severe than in MMA. I find it ridiculous he gets called out because he has no leniency for cheaters. That, to me, sounds like an upside down world.

Also, bias when it comes to Brazilians, dozens of people have called you out on it, might be time to do a little bit of reflecting. Let me help you, take a deep breath.... Imagine you're, let's say, Irish for a minute.... just let that sink in..... You're welcome!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

There is a bigger picture to this story...

Ronda Rousey is a huge influence/role model to many young women I'm sure...and she shouldn't be seen doing this shit, or have it be seen like it's ok to go to town on someone online targeting their appearance.

That's my major beef here with Ronda, the fact that someone who idolizes her may start saying horrible shit to someone online and not know just how emotionally vulnerable the person receiving the hate is.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

CupCake said:


> There is a bigger picture to this story...
> 
> Ronda Rousey is a huge influence/role model to many young women I'm sure...and she shouldn't be seen doing this shit, or have it be seen like it's ok to go to town on someone online targeting their appearance.
> 
> That's my major beef here with Ronda, the fact that someone who idolizes her may start saying horrible shit to someone online and not know just how emotionally vulnerable the person receiving the hate is.


What did Ronda say that falls into this category. Bully has just become another internet buzzword. I get that bullying is a serious issue, but like many things these days we take serious issues and dilute them. Now every time you express a contrary opinion it becomes bullying. I have only heard her say she won't give her a shot at the belt unless she can make weight because she has used steroids, she cheated. That's hardly the same thing as calling another girl fat on facebook. Maybe she has said something more than that but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oordeel said:


> Cyborg didn't apologize until she got caught. It's reasonable to assume she would've continued cheating if she wasn't caught, because otherwise she would've stopped sooner, never gotten popped and this thread would not exist.
> 
> As far as claiming she's being treated inhumanely? Maybe you should look up what that means... I think what Cyborg did to her opponents was way worse than what anybody says to her. She did both severe physical and mental damage to other fighters with an unfair advantage. That too me seems like far worse bullying than getting your panties in a bunch because someone's not digging your Frankenstein look.
> 
> ...


Agree she apologized after being caught, I never defended her for taking PEDs. Any fighter being caught say the same stuff, but true enough, so many others are clean only because there's a system that tests them and the possibility of being caught is real. I am not debating where Cyborg morals are here.

However, you guys are mixing up two completely different subjects. One mistake is no justification to another. Cyborg popping in 2011 has zero to do with what Dana and Ronda are doing right now. The article is pretty specific. Public people mocking publicly someone's appearance. Cyborg is not the only bad looking chick paying attention to this.

But since you are comparing the steroids with the online bullying, lets do it. 

Sorry, but I strongly disagree taking steroids to win a fight is worse than attacking someone's physical appearance, calling her a freak. The mental damage is way worse in the bullying case. The humiliation, the depression that follows. 

The one who lost a fight to a roider has this to his/her side: I was beaten by someone who cheated. Water under the bridge. No post traumatic disorder should follow a loss to a roider. 

And this disparity in physical strength is overrated. As I said before, no roided fighter will punch harder than Barboza's shin impacting on the side of your head. This idea roiders are "risking the lives of their opponents" as they are bringing a "weapon" and should respond for murder is BS. They are just cheating to win, that's all. The gain is just enough to win the fight *sometimes* (Vitor lost a fight he popped). Steroids do not transform people in super humans X-Men like. The difference in strength we see between clean fighters sometimes is very relevant anyway. 

And despite Cyborg being caught, punished accordingly, suspended, stripped from her title, paying a fine, and passing every test since, some people just want her to be bullied about her looks to the end of her days and I just can't agree with that.

About my bias, learn this, little grass hopper. I don't care about bias or nationalities, I care about reasons, motives and facts. I never say "you think like this because you are Irish, or American, or British..." Ever.
It's other people who throws those kind of lines over and over and over, but guess what, I am still here. Some are happy to actually read what I write and make sense of it. Others are just missing the opportunity to read some honest opinions. Not my loss.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Agree she apologized after being caught, I never defended her for taking PEDs. Any fighter being caught say the same stuff, but true enough, so many others are clean only because there's a system that tests them and the possibility of being caught is real. I am not debating where Cyborg morals are here.
> 
> However, you guys are mixing up two completely different subjects. One mistake is no justification to another. Cyborg popping in 2011 has zero to do with what Dana and Ronda are doing right now. The article is pretty specific. Public people mocking publicly someone's appearance. Cyborg is not the only bad looking chick paying attention to this.
> 
> ...


I understand it's your opinion, but let's give this a shot. You seriously think someone calling you out on any type of deformation you *caused to yourself*, (actions and consequences, you take steroids as a woman, you will start looking man-like), is worse than giving someone a physical beating?
You also say when someone is on steroids, they don't hit much harder than when they're not? I disagree with that. On steroids you have more strength and more cardio. So instead of hitting a person 20 times with diminishing power, you can hit hit someone a lot longer with more power (strength diminishes at a slower rate). How is that not doing a lot more damage to someone else?

I'll be perfectly clear, I think online bullying sucks and it's wrong! I'm firmly against it! But getting called out for decisions made while knowingly cheating does not make you a victim of bullying.

Cyborg's been borderline online stalking Ronda, and when Ronda fires back, now Cyborg is being bullied? Grow some ******* skin, i thought she was a fighter, not a *****.

In any case, that's all I have to say about that. 

oh yeah, DW is full of shit


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

CupCake said:


> There is a bigger picture to this story...
> 
> Ronda Rousey is a huge influence/role model to many young women I'm sure...and she shouldn't be seen doing this shit, or have it be seen like it's ok to go to town on someone online targeting their appearance.
> 
> That's my major beef here with Ronda, the fact that someone who idolizes her may start saying horrible shit to someone online and not know just how emotionally vulnerable the person receiving the hate is.


Does Cyborg not have any influence on young women? What is she teaching them exactly? How to beat the shit out of other women while pumped full of juice? Or do we give her a pass because she doesn't have the influence Ronda does? What if Cyborg was as popular as Ronda, would it then be ok for me to take digs at her?
@Sportsman
Everything you post is an opinion. Not some written in stone moral truth. We feel differently about roiders in sports. Have I told you how to think on the topic? Criticized your character because I dont agree with your views? No. Yet you think its ok to call me an evil hate filled radical - for my personal opinion on roiders. Wheres your justification? All this bollocks about not having a leg to stand on even though most sports fans would not side with the way MMA deals with roiders, which is soft as shit.

I know I said im going to back away... but fook that. Im not going to hide my views on sports cheats just because the MMA community doesn't really consider it that big a deal as long as they stop roiding and serve a pathetic ban. Lets let Lance Armstrong keep his titles and welcome him back into cycling. Go suggest that in any cycling forum and see how they feel about it.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Has Ronda specifically made fun of Justino's looks? I know Dana has. That dude talks sh*t about every fighter not contracted to the UFC and some that are. I do agree with Cyborg that her looks should not be ridiculed but at the same time, this reeks of her trying to continue to keep her name attached to Ronda's. I know Rowdy has called her out on her use of steroids, which is absolutely true and shouldn't be so easily glossed over. Especially when the fighter who got popped has made a career out of mauling much smaller women and brags about walking around at 170lbs. That's 20lbs more than Ronda. If Ronda is making fun of Justino's looks then yes, she is being a hypocrite and deserves to be called out for it. At the same time though, don't take synthetic hormones to gain a strength advantage and then get hurt feelings when people say you look mannish due to steroid abuse. Cyborg took Winstrol ffs...


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a big Cyborg critic, but I do agree that Dana and Ronda have crossed a line in attacking her looks. It's one thing to criticize her steroid use, her magic scale, and the many stupid things she's ever said, but calling her an "it" or Wandy in a dress is pretty childish.

I'm not really surprised though. They both can be loudmouth jerks. Like Dana originally being against women fighting was because he saw a pretty girl get beaten down by a girl he said looked "like Randy Couture" in a local show. The story seemingly starts off about depth of a division (which is a fair point, especially since the fight was quite a few years ago) and then he throws in an insult for no reason.


Evilappendix- Besides calling her an it, she has said that if she were a little girl and saw Cyborg, she'd go ewww and say she doesn't want to fight if you have to look like that to do it. I think she could have made a real point about the importance of not doing PEDs, the virilizing effects of androgenic anabolic steroids and being a role model for children, but instead she took the low road.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oordeel said:


> I understand it's your opinion, but let's give this a shot. You seriously think someone calling you out on any type of deformation you *caused to yourself*, (actions and consequences, you take steroids as a woman, you will start looking man-like), is worse than giving someone a *physical beating*?


These people take physical beating as part of their jobs, what are you talking about? Win and lose, get kicked in the face in training and in fight night, get choked out, knocked out receiving gashing wounds. This is their lives. Can't even compare.

And how can you find peace in your mind having someone ridiculed for his/her appearance *because that person was responsible for that?* She can't go back. She destroyed her face. Ever wonder she may feel even worse knowing that she caused that to her without being publicly hunted and humiliated forever? 



oordeel said:


> *You also say when someone is on steroids, they don't hit much harder than when they're not? *I disagree with that. On steroids you have more strength and more cardio. So instead of hitting a person 20 times with diminishing power, you can hit hit someone a lot longer with more power (strength diminishes at a slower rate). How is that not doing a lot more damage to someone else?


Not what I meant. Of course they will hit harder and probably for a longer time. Please, go back there to check the point I was making.



oordeel said:


> I'll be perfectly clear, I think online bullying sucks and it's wrong! I'm firmly against it! But getting called out for decisions made while knowingly cheating does not make you a victim of bullying.


But it does. You found 5 years ban to much for Nick Diaz? How about being trashed for your lifetime for a mistake you made long time ago? And bear in mind we are not discussing she being called a cheat, it's her deformities that are being targeted. 


oordeel said:


> Cyborg's been borderline online stalking Ronda, and when Ronda fires back, now Cyborg is being bullied? Grow some ******* skin, i thought she was a fighter, not a *****.
> 
> In any case, that's all I have to say about that.
> 
> oh yeah, DW is full of shit


Cyborg wants the fight. That's all. She is not offending Ronda.



Soojooko said:


> *Does Cyborg not have any influence on young women? What is she teaching them exactly?* How to beat the shit out of other women while pumped full of juice? Or do we give her a pass because she doesn't have the influence Ronda does? What if Cyborg was as popular as Ronda, would it then be ok for me to take digs at her?


She made a mistake, she was caught, she got punished, she got deformed, she learned the lesson, carried on working hard and testing clean, regained her belt and is an undisputed champion. *This is what young women were able to learn from Cyborg*. Or basically, don't use steroids because you may end up looking like me and, if you make a huge mistake in your life, don't run away, stick around and carry on living your dream.


Soojooko said:


> @Sportsman
> Everything you post is an opinion. Not some written in stone moral truth. We feel differently about roiders in sports. Have I told you how to think on the topic? Criticized your character because I dont agree with your views? No. Yet you think its ok to call me an evil hate filled radical - for my personal opinion on roiders. Wheres your justification? All this bollocks about not having a leg to stand on even though most sports fans would not side with the way MMA deals with roiders, which is soft as shit.
> 
> I know I said im going to back away... but fook that. Im not going to hide my views on sports cheats just because the MMA community doesn't really consider it that big a deal as long as they stop roiding and serve a pathetic ban. Lets let Lance Armstrong keep his titles and welcome him back into cycling. Go suggest that in any cycling forum and see how they feel about it.


You don't have a leg to stand on because you are not commenting on the OP, you are just ignoring it completely just to say the opinion we all here are aware about roiding. The subject is online bullying, but you want to make it "Cyborg is a cheat", which is pathetic because you can't dissociate one thing from another.

Again, we don't see you saying this kind of words toward, for example, the next LW title contender, Donald Cerrone, or others. Well, probably now that I mentioned, you gonna say "fook him", right, but you target Cyborg more vehemently than any other, even when the subject is a different one.

I did not call you anything. It's your decision not to be a forgiving person, just don't get mad when it's pointed out. Maybe that brick took the place of your heart too.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Does Cyborg not have any influence on young women? What is she teaching them exactly?


I never said she did. I said Ronda did...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

She looks a lot like Wanderlei. She is not an attractive woman and looks like a dude in half her photos. Going out of your way to tease someone about their looks is definitely bullying, but at the same time we are all adults here and its the fight game. Fighters say a lot of rude stuff to other fighters, confrontation is a core part of thier careers. 

She DOES look like a man sometimes, she IS ugly and not attractive (at least to most id assume). It is what it is, if I am ronda and i see a potential "mega fight" with cyborg, and we dont get along in the first place, id probably go for anything to piss her off and get her to drop weight and fight me. Just saying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> She looks a lot like Wanderlei. She is not an attractive woman and looks like a dude in half her photos. Going out of your way to tease someone about their looks is definitely bullying, but at the same time we are all adults here and its the fight game. Fighters say a lot of rude stuff to other fighters, confrontation is a core part of thier careers.
> 
> She DOES look like a man sometimes, she IS ugly and not attractive (at least to most id assume). It is what it is, if I am ronda and i see a potential "mega fight" with cyborg, and we dont get along in the first place, id probably go for anything to piss her off and get her to drop weight and fight me. Just saying.


All of this....although at the same time Ronda would have you believe she had this oh so sad upbringing where she was bullied for her looks so young folks can overcome anything they come across and achieve their dreams, just like she did.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You don't have a leg to stand on because you are not commenting on the OP, you are just ignoring it completely just to say the opinion we all here are aware about roiding. The subject is online bullying, but you want to make it "Cyborg is a cheat", which is pathetic because you can't dissociate one thing from another.
> 
> Again, we don't see you saying this kind of words toward, for example, the next LW title contender, Donald Cerrone, or others. Well, probably now that I mentioned, you gonna say "fook him", right, but you target Cyborg more vehemently than any other, even when the subject is a different one.
> 
> I did not call you anything. It's your decision not to be a forgiving person, just don't get mad when it's pointed out. Maybe that brick took the place of your heart too.


Considering the OP is Cyborg crying about shit, I would say im perfectly on topic. 

Why don't I dig at Cerrone? You are seriously blinkered. You say we don't read your posts? Have you read mine? Has Cerrone been whining in the press to garner sympathy? No, he hasn't. What has been my point over and over in this thread? If Cerrone looked like shit because he overdone the roids, and then got his knickers in a twist because other fighters say "He looks like shit" - my reaction would be 100% the same. But he hasn't. So it isnt. So please, learn now *context* works.

My legs stand just fine. Both of them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So, the MMAFORUM consensus is that the Golden rule absolutely does not apply to anyone who has ever done anything that we consider wrong?

it's only cyberbullying if the victim is pretty?

^ that's too general. Let's just say that cyborg no longer deserves the compassion and respect of a human woman.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> So, the MMAFORUM consensus is that the Golden rule absolutely does not apply to anyone who has ever done anything that we consider wrong?
> 
> it's only cyberbullying if the victim is pretty?
> 
> ^ that's too general. Let's just say that cyborg no longer deserves the compassion and respect of a human woman.


Its not like i want her to die, for gods sake. She made a mistake. She can deal with it and move on. She *does* deserve compassion when its warranted. But in this case, she doesn't get it from me.

Like ive said before, what about compassion and respect for the women shes beat down while being roided? Shes just like Vitor. Clearly a very good fighter who would have won most of her fights without roiding. But she still juiced to make her already impressive self even more powerful and destructive. Thats plain mean, no matter which way you cut it. Thats why her moaning grinds my gears. Playing the victim when she has a trail of victims in her wake. Never once has she apologized for the unfair destruction of all those girls. If she had, I wouldn't have anywhere near the animosity toward her. I don't believe she regrets anything. Just that she got caught.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Considering the OP is Cyborg crying about shit, I would say im perfectly on topic.
> 
> Why don't I dig at Cerrone? You are seriously blinkered. You say we don't read your posts? Have you read mine? *Has Cerrone been whining in the press to garner sympathy?* *No, he hasn't.* What has been my point over and over in this thread? If Cerrone looked like shit because he overdone the roids, and then got his knickers in a twist because other fighters say "He looks like shit" - my reaction would be 100% the same. But he hasn't. So it isnt. So please, learn now *context* works.
> 
> My legs stand just fine. Both of them.


My God, you got carried away forever. You want to argue who is more in the media "gathering sympathy", Donald Cerrone or Cyborg? Really?

Cyborg went out to call out Dana and Ronda for attacking her looks while Ronda complains she was bullied for her looks and still is. That's not gathering sympathy.

In the other hand, Donald Cerrone is one of the most commented fighters here, he is always in the media. Saw his video on fighter mentality recently posted here? Great video, guy is great, I like him and I forgave his failed test, but you... never said anything and look how many articles about Cerrone, interviews, press conferences, his war of words against McGregor, you say nothing about him, oh, I know, as Oldfan said, he is still handsome in your eyes.




oldfan said:


> So, the MMAFORUM consensus is that the Golden rule absolutely does not apply to anyone who has ever done anything that we consider wrong?
> 
> it's only cyberbullying if the victim is pretty?
> 
> ^ that's too general. Let's just say that cyborg no longer deserves the compassion and respect of a human woman.


^^^^ This



Soojooko said:


> Its not like i want her to die, for gods sake. She made a mistake. She can deal with it and move on. She *does* deserve compassion when its warranted. But in this case, she doesn't get it from me.
> 
> Like ive said before, what about compassion and respect for the women shes beat down while being roided? Shes just like Vitor. Clearly a very good fighter who would have won most of her fights without roiding. But she still juiced to make her already impressive self even more powerful and destructive. Thats plain mean, no matter which way you cut it. Thats why her moaning grinds my gears. *Playing the victim when she has a trail of victims in her wake.* Never once has she apologized for the unfair destruction of all those girls. If she had, I wouldn't have anywhere near the animosity toward her. I don't believe she regrets anything. Just that she got caught.


Yeah, you don't want her to die, but to be alive getting all this shite forever is Ok.
She paid for her mistakes. This is past. She is clean for a long time and she is a legit champion. This is water under the bridge for every sector that regulates and promotes MMA fights, commissions and promotions, she is a licensed one, a champion, she can fight anywhere in the world she wants, but she still doesn't get any compassion from you when she is complaining about a personal attack.

Basically, you believe she deserves to be bullied forever in silence because she caused her deformities herself by taking PEDs to win fights in the past. Noted.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

oldfan said:


> So, the MMAFORUM consensus is that the Golden rule absolutely does not apply to anyone who has ever done anything that we consider wrong?
> 
> it's only cyberbullying if the victim is pretty?
> 
> ^ that's too general. Let's just say that cyborg no longer deserves the compassion and respect of a human woman.


That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying she made decisions and gladly accepted the benefits of it, but now that's it's getting negative, she wants it to stop?

If a thief gets caught, and then gets called thief, he can't whine about being called a thief. Cyborg took man-roids and now feels hurt because people say she looks like a man? Yup, absolutely zero sympathy for that.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> These people take physical beating as part of their jobs, what are you talking about? Win and lose, get kicked in the face in training and in fight night, get choked out, knocked out receiving gashing wounds. This is their lives. Can't even compare.
> 
> And how can you find peace in your mind having someone ridiculed for his/her appearance *because that person was responsible for that?* She can't go back. She destroyed her face. Ever wonder she may feel even worse knowing that she caused that to her without being publicly hunted and humiliated forever?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even know where to start with your reply here. I'm actually not sure if you understand what 'context' means, so I'm going to leave this dead horse where it is. I ran out of man juice beating on it


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> So, the MMAFORUM consensus is that the Golden rule absolutely does not apply to anyone who has ever done anything that we consider wrong?
> 
> it's only cyberbullying if the victim is pretty?
> 
> ^ that's too general. Let's just say that cyborg no longer deserves the compassion and respect of a human woman.


Oldfan taken in by Tito's PR campaigns :innocent01:

Cyborg is just playing the victim. The problem is when one has done wrong, and one has cheated, playing the sympathy card just doesn't work. Credibility ain't there. 
In this particular instance it was cyborgs cheating that made her look the way she does so she made her bed, and if he wants this fight and wants to call out a champ in a lower division, a division she cant get to because of her previous steroid abuse, then she must lie in the bed that she has made for herself. That bed is filled with insults unfortunately for her. 
If on the other hand she was able to get to 135 and was being properly avoided and hated on purposely, valid sympathy could be gotten. 
Right now shes just doing whatever she can to get the fight. Fair play to her I say, but sympathy for bullying hell no. 
Sticks and stones cyborg, sticks and stones!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Just because someone does something wrong doesn't mean that you can just treat them like garbage for the rest of their lives.

Dana and Ronda are bullies, you have a long history with both. And I do think their is a certain degree of sexism where women are judged by their appearances in this sport on a much greater level than men.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Just because someone does something wrong doesn't mean that you can just treat them like garbage for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Dana and Ronda are bullies, you have a long history with both. And I do think their is a certain degree of sexism where women are judged by their appearances in this sport on a much greater level than men.


No of course it doesn't. But when that person starts throwing around the insults and accusations and *starting the debate* its normal that they are treated with a pinch of salt. 

Don't forget she is not in the weight class yet shes taunting and calling out the champ. This is bullshit. She deserves whatever she is getting. 
If Cyborg was just saying nothing on this whole thing, there would be no insults being thrown around by anyone


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

John8204;3414042 said:


> And I do think their is a certain degree of sexism where women are judged by their appearances in this sport on a much greater level than men.



You think? In a sport where probably 80% of the fans are men. a very astute observation.

A quick Google image search shows even Cyborg has played that game.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> No of course it doesn't. But when that person starts throwing around the insults and accusations and *starting the debate* its normal that they are treated with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Don't forget she is not in the weight class yet shes taunting and calling out the champ. This is bullshit. She deserves whatever she is getting.
> If Cyborg was just saying nothing on this whole thing, there would be no insults being thrown around by anyone


And this was my first post



John8204 said:


> Cyborg is a cheat who has to hit weight to get that fight, but....
> 
> she's not wrong, Dana White is a bully and jackass. I'm not going to leave the sport because the guy's a dick, I'm just going to support Bellator because I know Scott Coker is a decent human being who isn't out to screw over any person that slightly inconveniences Mr. White.


And this also happens when fighters leave the UFC, she shouldn't be constantly marginalized just because she tested positive for steroids.

And I would remind you about Burt Watson and Stitch Duran one (rumored) to bullied out of the sport because of Ronda the other because of Dana White.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> No of course it doesn't. But when that person starts throwing around the insults and accusations and *starting the debate* its normal that they are treated with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Don't forget she is not in the weight class yet shes taunting and calling out the champ. This is bullshit. She deserves whatever she is getting.
> If Cyborg was just saying nothing on this whole thing, there would be no insults being thrown around by anyone


OK, so the fact she wants to fight Ronda warrants all the insults toward her looks, right?
Do you know why Ronda is being bullied by Hollywood for how big she becomes between fights? Because - newsflash - She is not a natural 135'er. She cuts a lot of weight to fight as a BW. Jeez, look of her size even in her UFC 193 promo video. Her arms are enormous as her general frame. Ronda used to cut weight to fight at 145, she fought at 150 already. Ronda is not a natural 135 same as Cyborg is not a natural 145. 

End of the day, there are not technical issues preventing them to meet at a weight class it's easy to Ronda to make weight and it's already a burden to Cyborg to make weight, not mentioning Ronda is a Champion at 135, not any other weight class or catch weight, so this "she is calling the champ" does not apply.

And Cyborg is not insulting Ronda to get the fight, what warrants Ronda's insults to avoid it at all cost?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> OK, so the fact she wants to fight Ronda warrants all the insults toward her looks, right?
> Do you know why Ronda is being bullied by Hollywood for how big she becomes between fights? Because - newsflash - She is not a natural 135'er. She cuts a lot of weight to fight as a BW. Jeez, look of her size even in her UFC 193 promo video. Her arms are enormous as her general frame. Ronda used to cut weight to fight at 145, she fought at 150 already. Ronda is not a natural 135 same as Cyborg is not a natural 145.
> 
> End of the day, there are not technical issues preventing them to meet at a weight class it's easy to Ronda to make weight and it's already a burden to Cyborg to make weight, not mentioning Ronda is a Champion at 135, not any other weight class or catch weight, so this "she is calling the champ" does not apply.
> ...


I really can't see the logic in someone who can't make 135lbs calling out the 135 lbs champion. Its a bit sad really. It is only logical from cyborgs perspective no one elses. Ronda has no reason whatsoever to increase her weight and step up our of her class to a class that doesn't exist in the UFC. She has everything to lose and absolutely nothing to gain. 

And lets face it cyborg has only herself to blame, because she has muscle and size in areas she wouldn't have had it before abusing steroids. Don't you think she could make 135 if she hadn't been roiding before and changed her body?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

leave Cris alone















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

What Cyborg should be doing if she was really smart with her PR is push really hard for a fight with Meisha Tate at some catchweight or 140 or whatever 

Put herself in full view in the UFC against a big name. Get under the lights and more exposure to the casual fan. If she were to beat Meisha then she would have a much stronger case.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well it seems Cyborg is starting her cut and we should see a 140/135 fight in Invicta in the near future...we'll see where she goes from there.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Odds makers verdict says Cristiane Cyborg Santos would be Ronda's biggest test of all time. 

Of all time!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> I really can't see the logic in someone who can't make 135lbs calling out the 135 lbs champion. Its a bit sad really. It is only logical from cyborgs perspective no one elses. Ronda has no reason whatsoever to increase her weight and step up our of her class to a class that doesn't exist in the UFC. She has everything to lose and absolutely nothing to gain.
> 
> And lets face it cyborg has only herself to blame, because she has muscle and size in areas she wouldn't have had it before abusing steroids. Don't you think she could make 135 if she hadn't been roiding before and changed her body?


You seem to be missing the point that Ronda WAS in Cyborg's weight class in Strikeforce. That's right, she fought at 145 in SF at the same time as Cyborg. She then dropped a weight class to avoid Cyborg.

I think the idea of Cyborg chasing her around through weight classes to get the fight is preposterous- just make it happen with what they weigh now. Ronda is a chunky woman anyway, and every day except weigh-ins she probably weighs as much as Cyborg.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Well maybe your right on the strikeforce thing I wasn't following either of them then. 

But there is no 145 weight class in the UFC so I think the point is a moot one!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

HexRei said:


> You seem to be missing the point that Ronda WAS in Cyborg's weight class in Strikeforce. That's right, she fought at 145 in SF at the same time as Cyborg. She then dropped a weight class to avoid Cyborg.
> 
> I think the idea of Cyborg chasing her around through weight classes to get the fight is preposterous- just make it happen with what they weigh now. Ronda is a chunky woman anyway, and every day except weigh-ins she probably weighs as much as Cyborg.


BJ Penn fought at a 225 pound catchweight, what's your point? 
Who cares who fought where what time ago, the situation right NOW is that Cyborg is calling out a LOWER division champ to a fight in a NON EXISTING weight class. 

If they probably weigh the same... how come it's such a big deal for Cyborg to fight at 145?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Ronda is a chunky woman anyway, and every day except weigh-ins she probably weighs as much as Cyborg.


See there is the point... Ronda only weighs the same as the solid muscle bound Cyborg when Ronda is all chunked up. If Cyborg got all chubby she would weigh 200lbs.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I really can't see the logic in someone who can't make 135lbs calling out the 135 lbs champion. Its a bit sad really. It is only logical from cyborgs perspective no one elses.


She is not calling the 135 BW champ. She is calling Ronda Rousey, who went down to 135 just to avoid Cyborg



DonRifle said:


> Ronda has no reason whatsoever to increase her weight and step up our of her class to a class that doesn't exist in the UFC. She has everything to lose and absolutely nothing to gain.


Ronda doesn't need to increase weight to fight at 145.



DonRifle said:


> And lets face it cyborg has only herself to blame, because she has muscle and size in areas she wouldn't have had it before abusing steroids. *Don't you think she could make 135 if she hadn't been roiding before and changed her body?*


No. Just to let you know, remember the gorilla Vitor Belfort used to be in his 19/20 years when he probably used unrestricted steroids at its fully potential? Well, slew forward to 2015, the man just had to answer a reporter over here asking him if he was considering droping to WW. And I think he probably could. 

You just don't keep all the muscle mass just because you used roids once. Jeez, when you stop working out for some reason, you lose a lot pretty fast too. Cyborg clearly has a thick bone structure. Maybe she can go down to 135, maybe, but that's what Ronda wants. To fight against a skeleton.

PS: All of this has been discussed and is completely outside of the OP subject.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> She is not calling the 135 BW champ. She is calling Ronda Rousey, who went down to 135 just to avoid Cyborg
> 
> 
> Ronda doesn't need to increase weight to fight at 145.
> ...


Oh come on dude, used steroids once. She clearly used them so much she almost turned into a man. When women put males hormones in their body thats what happens, they start turning into men, their bone structure changes, and its not 2 weeks of Dbol that would do that, its many years of testosterone. Im sure you have been in gyms in Brazil and seen women bodybuilders and how their face and body changes shape after long steroid abuse. 

Vitor has been getting shit for years, why are you using him as an example, he's the laughing stock of the sport when it comes to steroids! 

But I'll give you credit sportsman you would make a good politican. Spinning she's not calling out the 135 champ into shes calling out Ronda Rousey, you would give Trump a run for his money!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> She is not calling the 135 BW champ. She is calling Ronda Rousey, who went down to 135 just to avoid Cyborg


Is that a fact? 

Btw, coincidentally, Ronda is the 135 champ.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Oh come on dude, used steroids once. She clearly used them so much she almost turned into a man. When women put males hormones in their body thats what happens, they start turning into men, their bone structure changes, and its not 2 weeks of Dbol that would do that, its many years of testosterone. Im sure you have been in gyms in Brazil and seen women bodybuilders and how their face and body changes shape after long steroid abuse.
> 
> Vitor has been getting shit for years, why are you using him as an example, he's the laughing stock of the sport when it comes to steroids!
> 
> But I'll give you credit sportsman you would make a good politican. Spinning she's not calling out the 135 champ into shes calling out Ronda Rousey, you would give Trump a run for his money!


Once, doesn't mean one occasion here, stop drifting away. Once in the sense of a periode. "Once she used, now she doesn't". Of course she used, and so did Vitor. A lot. And look how the guy looks today. Where all that body mass went!
And about her thick skeleton being result if steroids? Remember when the use of steroids to heal Anderson fracture was thrown to the drain?
I will let the specialist speak about it, then.




Leed said:


> Is that a fact?
> 
> Btw, coincidentally, Ronda is the 135 champ.


She is not challenging Ronda's BWtitle. Ronda could even be a poker champion, it doesn't matter. Cyborg is asking for a fight in a combined weight both can easily make, Ronda even easier.

And here is where I stop in this matter. Enough derailing. The thread is about the bullying Ronda and Dana are doing against Cyborg.

And since there's no fight between the two on the horizon, that only makes the bullying even more evident.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wait.... I'd somebody just say cyborg only juiced once?

Hahahaaaahahahaaaahaaa! Somebody's clearly been hitting he crack pipe more then once that's for sure.

And this argument that Rousey fought at 145? I've posted a pic several times showing cyborg weighed over 170 a day after her last fight. Does anybody think Rousey weighed 170 the very day after she fought at 145? Bollocks she did. Cyborg is a much heavier woman on fight night at 145. Fact.

I'm warmed by some support in this thread. For a while there I was convicted all MMA fans really don't care too much about roiders. I'm glad I'm not alone.:hug:

Edit
I see sportsman spinning his way out of his "once" comment. Bitch has been roiding her whole career. The evidence is right there in photos of her over time. If she hadn't got caught, she would still be at it. Anybody who thinks otherwise is delusional.

Saying its in the past is also bollocks. If she had stopped roiding on her own with regret, THAT is something you can put In the past. She didn't stop because she chose to. She got caught. So to call it past mistakes is crap. She's the same cheating roid monkey she always was. She was forced to stop.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Once, doesn't mean one occasion here, stop drifting away. Once in the sense of a periode. "Once she used, now she doesn't". Of course she used, and so did Vitor. A lot. And look how the guy looks today. Where all that body mass went!
> And about her thick skeleton being result if steroids? Remember when the use of steroids to heal Anderson fracture was thrown to the drain?
> I will let the specialist speak about it, then.
> 
> .


Male and female bodies are going to respond radically different to testosterone. We know from studies that a male stops producing enough testosterone in his body after taking too much of it as the body has been tricked into thinking it doesn't need to produce so much. Combine that with the natural decline in test a man produces as he gets into his 30's and onwards

Now compare that with a female, who's body produces very little testosterone, but actually starts producing more as she gets older. Remember that 50 year old woman you shagged when you were younger who had the moustache? (or a Ronnie as we call it in Ireland) There's a reason women get more facial hair etc as they get older. I would like to use the old comparing Apples and Oranges cliche here, but a more apt one would be Plums and Melons!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Wait.... I'd somebody just say cyborg only juiced once?
> 
> Hahahaaaahahahaaaahaaa! Somebody's clearly been hitting he crack pipe more then once that's for sure.
> 
> ...


"*Once* upon a time..." And a whole story develops from that line. How many times you read or heard that line?
You can get your fixation on that "once" trying to make appear I was saying she only cheated the night she was caught, that only makes you the child I was suspecting you were already.

Cyborg is heavier. No one is debating this. She cuts a lot to make 145, Ronda wouldn't have to cut much. Again you are making things up.

Please, post the links where you are attacking Cerrone, Barnett, Anderson Silva, let alone bringing articles into MMAF yourself about one subject and automatically changing it into steroids. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> "*Once* upon a time..." And a whole story develops from that line. How many times you read or heard that line?
> You can get your fixation on that "once" trying to make appear I was saying she only cheated the night she was caught, that only makes you the child I was suspecting you were already.
> 
> Cyborg is heavier. No one is debating this. She cuts a lot to make 145, Ronda wouldn't have to cut much. Again you are making things up.
> ...


C.O.N.T.E.X.T

Look it up breh.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As expected...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> As expected...


I think at this stage "as expected" is probably how we two feel about all our posts on this topic. Agreed?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I think at this stage "as expected" is probably how we two feel about all our posts on this topic. Agreed?


Never thought you were the one who's gonna give up.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

When the UFC has a 145 women's division and Cyborg has cleaned it out; then you all may continue this discussion. Until then this is all just premature ejaculation...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> Never thought you were the one who's gonna give up.


It's just for today brother. I've arrived on holiday. Chilling in the sun with an iced coffee and a cigar while perusing my iPad. Tomorrow, I'm sure I'll revert back to the roid facist hate monger you all know and love.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> It's just for today brother. I've arrived on holiday. Chilling in the sun with an iced coffee and a cigar while perusing my iPad. Tomorrow, I'm sure I'll revert back to the roid facist hate monger you all know and love.


I never took you for the Apple type.

Scum.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> I never took you for the Apple type.
> 
> Scum.


If it makes you feel better, I've never paid those Apple c*unts for anything. I got this iPad for free. Perks of the job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> If it makes you feel better, I've never paid those Apple c*unts for anything. I got this iPad for free. Perks of the job.:thumbsup:


Thats not so bad.

Always hated Apple.

Then I had to develop an iPad app.

Xcode.

Ohhh the horror.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I think at this stage "as expected" is probably how we two feel about all our posts on this topic. Agreed?


We go along about so many things, you know that, but we did clash over the only thing we both have pretty radical vision about: You can't stand (some) roiders and can't forgive (some of) them. I can't stand hipocrisy. Sorry I have to be honest. 

You bring the poor girls Cyborg was putting at risk when fighting with illegal substances and say she is not supposed to receive no sympathy about the heavy insults she's been targeted, yet, you are just next door signing a petition for a *multiple DUI*, who also failed multiple drug tests, and started multiple brawls outside of the rings, beside being the most notorious whiner this sport ever met, including regarding low payment.

One thing clearly explain all this: Fandom. I can go with that. We like some, we dislike some. You love Ronda, you hate Cyborg. Normal. But when you want to push your logic who deserves sympathy, who doesn't, I have to cringe.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> We go along about so many things, you know that, but we did clash over the only thing we both have pretty radical vision about: You can't stand (some) roiders and can't forgive (some of) them. I can't stand hipocrisy. Sorry I have to be honest.
> 
> You bring the poor girls Cyborg was putting at risk when fighting with illegal substances and say she is not supposed to receive no sympathy about the heavy insults she's been targeted, yet, you are just next door signing a petition for a *multiple DUI*, who also failed multiple drug tests, and started multiple brawls outside of the rings, beside being the most notorious whiner this sport ever met, including regarding low payment.
> 
> One thing clearly explain all this: Fandom. I can go with that. We like some, we dislike some. You love Ronda, you hate Cyborg. Normal. But when you want to push your logic who deserves sympathy, who doesn't, I have to cringe.


You, accusing someone of fandom and hypocrisy??? Surely you must see the irony in that, right?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oordeel said:


> You, accusing someone of fandom and hypocrisy??? Surely you must see the irony in that, right?


Once you have labelled people, you'll see irony as you please. Actually, this same irony you see will prevent you from countering the exposed facts, because you are not interested to, so you probably even blocked them from being read.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> We go along about so many things, you know that, but we did clash over the only thing we both have pretty radical vision about: You can't stand (some) roiders and can't forgive (some of) them. I can't stand hipocrisy. Sorry I have to be honest.
> 
> You bring the poor girls Cyborg was putting at risk when fighting with illegal substances and say she is not supposed to receive no sympathy about the heavy insults she's been targeted, yet, you are just next door signing a petition for a *multiple DUI*, who also failed multiple drug tests, and started multiple brawls outside of the rings, beside being the most notorious whiner this sport ever met, including regarding low payment.
> 
> One thing clearly explain all this: Fandom. I can go with that. We like some, we dislike some. You love Ronda, you hate Cyborg. Normal. But when you want to push your logic who deserves sympathy, who doesn't, I have to cringe.


For fooks sake, how many times. Context.

There is zero hyprocacy between me supporting Diaz and not cyborg on an MMA forum. None. If you can't see that then it's utterly pointless me trying to explain because to anybody with half a brain, it's fecking obvious.

As for other roiders. Read my previous posts. It's all pretty clear.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> For fooks sake, how many times. Context.
> 
> There is zero hyprocacy between me supporting Diaz and not cyborg on an MMA forum. None. If you can't see that then it's utterly pointless me trying to explain because to anybody with half a brain, it's fecking obvious.
> 
> As for other roiders. Read my previous posts. It's all pretty clear.


You immediately supported Wanderlei lifetime ban because he evaded from *one* drug test when he never tested positive before. Nick Diaz was a no show in *two consecutive drug tests...*

Just say you are a fan of Diaz and hates Cris Cyborg and the hypocrisy is gone.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Once you have labelled people, you'll see irony as you please. Actually, this same irony you see will prevent you from countering the exposed facts, because you are not interested to, so you probably even blocked them from being read.


Facts, ok, here we go:
Fact 1: Cyborg did steroids.
Fact 2: She looks the way she does because of a purposeful decision to take steroids, have an unfair advantage and disregard the consequences.
Fact 3: She's been borderline stalking and harassing Ronda online at almost every opportunity she has, just google her tweets that mention Ronda.
Fact 4: She keeps calling out someone from a weight class that she can't make (let's see the fan/media reaction should teh Cris call out demetrius or even Connor).
Fact 5: She's not getting called out online because of her parents or living standards or having a mole anywhere. She's getting called out on having a huge ******* head due to steroids *abuse*.
Fact 6: She doesn't like people to call her out on her resemblance to wanderlei now that she's NOT benefiting from her past actions.

My opinion: she didn't give a f**k about the consequences as long as it gave her an unfair advantage. Whining since she can't do it anymore (which I don't believe, but again, that's my opinion), just makes her a bigger whiner.

I would say try and list your facts that are related to the topic (which has absolutely nothing to do with Nick Diaz, re- context) and do not present your *opinion* as fact, like you tend to do in almost all your posts.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You immediately supported Wanderlei lifetime ban because he evaded from *one* drug test when he never tested positive before. Nick Diaz was a no show in *two consecutive drug tests...*
> 
> Just say you are a fan of Diaz and hates Cris Cyborg and the hypocrisy is gone.


There is an *extreme* difference between weed and steroids


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> There is an *extreme* difference between weed and steroids


The common ground is *evading a drug test*.
Nobody knows what Wand or Nick had in their systems since they both missed their tests, Nick twice.

As I said before, the commissions don't trust Chris Weidman's word he is a clean fighter. They go ahead and test everyone.



oordeel said:


> Facts, ok, here we go:
> Fact 1: Cyborg did steroids. She did.
> Fact 2: She looks the way she does because of a purposeful decision to take steroids, have an unfair advantage and disregard the consequences. She did.
> Fact 3: She's been borderline stalking and harassing Ronda online at almost every opportunity she has, just google her tweets that mention Ronda. She wants the fight, she is not making personal attacks to ge it.
> ...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You immediately supported Wanderlei lifetime ban because he evaded from *one* drug test when he never tested positive before. Nick Diaz was a no show in *two consecutive drug tests...*
> 
> Just say you are a fan of Diaz and hates Cris Cyborg and the hypocrisy is gone.


:laugh:

What in the fook has Nick Diaz got to do with roiding? What you just posted shows a mindboggling lack of understanding.

To anybody else following this, am I really being so unclear?

Edit

Are we talking about wandy and skipped tests now? If you want to start that again, get another thread going. Then I can explain again how leaving the country after skipping is not a small thing.

For fooks sake, how many times do I need to say the word context. It's a very important word when debating anything. You seem to want to brush it aside like its nothing.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What in the fook has Nick Diaz got to do with roiding? What you just posted shows a mindboggling lack of understanding.
> 
> To anybody else following this, am I really being so unclear?


Nope. 

I kinda get his point about Nick and Wandy though, but not sure what does that have to do with Cyborg roiding.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> The common ground is *evading a drug test*.


This is just getting silly now, its not even a debate anymore.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What in the fook has Nick Diaz got to do with roiding? What you just posted shows a mindboggling lack of understanding.
> 
> To anybody else following this, am I really being so unclear?


Wand never had tested for any illegal substances before. You approved he being banned forever *simply* for not undergoing a drug test, never cared what could he possibly be using. 

Nick Diaz skipped two consecutive drug tests. Why he shall be given special privileges in your eyes? Again, the commissions don't trust Chris Weidman's word he is a clean fighter. They go ahead and test everyone.
But Diaz can be excused? Just say you love him an it's all good, just don't try to justify what you can't.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Wand never had tested for any illegal substances before. You approved he being banned forever *simply* for not undergoing a drug test, never cared what could he possibly be using.
> 
> Nick Diaz skipped two consecutive drug tests. Why he shall be given special privileges in your eyes? Again, the commissions don't trust Chris Weidman's word he is a clean fighter. They go ahead and test everyone.
> But Diaz can be excused? Just say you love him an it's all good, just don't try to justify what you can't.


if Diaz ran to Mexico after skipping his test, before posting a YouTube video saying he got some local Mexican doctor to test him and he's clean? THAT would be a comparable context.

But it isn't. So stop talking utter bollocks.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> if Diaz ran to Mexico after skipping his test, before posting a YouTube video saying he got some local Mexican doctor to test him and he's clean? THAT would be a comparable context.
> 
> But it isn't. So stop talking utter bollocks.


What did Diaz do, I wasn't aware?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What in the fook has Nick Diaz got to do with roiding? What you just posted shows a mindboggling lack of understanding.
> 
> ...


Nope, you make perfect sense. As far as I can tell (and a bunch of others), there's only one person not following or making sense. In any case, I'm not going to reply to sportsman in this thread anymore since he just doesn't get it, or doesn't want to get it, or is trolling. Cannot debate or have a conversation with someone like that.

Cheers


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> What did Diaz do, I wasn't aware?


He didn't show for a sceduled test. Hard to find the original news, as googling "Diaz miss test" bombards us with the latest story.

Diaz was available for another test very soon after though. But that's just excuses from a Diaz fanboy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

On a totally unrelated note, I was going to post a humorous picture to get Sportsman and Soo to chill out, so I looked up fighting pictures and I must say this figure 4 leg lock looks particularly painfull :serious01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> He didn't show for a sceduled test. Hard to find the original news, as googling "Diaz miss test" bombards us with the latest story.
> 
> Diaz was available for another test very soon after though. But that's just excuses from a Diaz fanboy.


Hahahaha... How soon is soon enough? Aldo tested one day late and that was already too late, Diaz missed TWO *scheduled* tests, not random tests and it's all cool.
@oordeel
You're excused from fiding those quotes. 
You're welcome.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> My legs stand just fine. All three of them.


There, fixed that for you. Never, EVER let a good dick joke pass you by!

On topic: Cyborg is a steroid cheat, Dana should be locked in a room with all the fighters he's bashed over the years, Ronda's an idiot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hahahaha... How soon is soon enough? Aldo tested one day late and that was already too late, Diaz missed TWO *scheduled* tests, not random tests and it's all cool.
> 
> @oordeel
> You're excused from fiding those quotes.
> You're welcome.


Right. So now we've moved onto Aldo because your arguments regards cyborg are falling apart. I didn't call for Aldo to get banned. What does that have to do with anything I've said.

Then you moved onto wandy to try and expose some kind of double standard, even though no other fighter did what wandy did. Kind of hard proving a double standard when there's no double to compare it to. Again, context totally ignored.

Cyborg being a cheating roid hulk and then moaning about being called a roid hulk is the topic. You did your best to expose me as a hate filled radical fanboy and failed miserably. Now you're jiggling the goal posts trying to find some way to discredit me and failing further still.

Try harder boy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

It is pretty amusing how Sportsman managed to turn this into a "Soojooko vs the Brazilians" argument. Coincidence...? *wink wink*


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

You men are all ugly. Stop picking on the female about her looks. Your mothers should have slapped the crap out of all of you.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Right. So now we've moved onto Aldo because your arguments regards cyborg are falling apart. I didn't call for Aldo to get banned. What does that have to do with anything I've said.
> 
> Then you moved onto wandy to try and expose some kind of double standard, even though no other fighter did what wandy did. Kind of hard proving a double standard when there's no double to compare it to. Again, context totally ignored.
> 
> ...


You derailled the thread right away. The article regards online bullying, you transformed it into "roids" and then into "Cyborg doesn't deserve to fight Ronda because...", nothing to do with the fact Ronda was called hypocrite for bullying Cyborg for her looks while complaining Hollywood was bullying her for her looks.

You are not being called for hating steroids, you are being called for not admitting your fanboyism makes your hate selective, otherwise, as I said before, where is your rage against the other mentioned roiders? Where are your rage against Anderson Silva, he was just, as some complained about, "calling for Bisping". What rights a roider has to call out anybody to fight in his home soil *during* his suspension? Did you jumped in his jugular for that? Oh, let me guess, you love Anderson Silva and steroids did not make him any less handsome in your eyes after all, right?



Leed said:


> It is pretty amusing how Sportsman managed to turn this into a "Soojooko vs the Brazilians" argument. Coincidence...? *wink wink*


Interesting. Where did you have your head before, when I used the examples of Cerrone and Barnett first hand? You see where the bias is now?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You derailled the thread right away. The article regards online bullying, you transformed it into "roids" and then into "Cyborg doesn't deserve to fight Ronda because...", nothing to do with the fact Ronda was called hypocrite for bullying Cyborg for her looks while complaining Hollywood was bullying her for her looks.
> 
> You are not being called for hating steroids, you are being called for not admitting your fanboyism makes your hate selective, otherwise, as I said before, where is your rage against the other mentioned roiders? Where are your rage against Anderson Silva, he was just, as some complained about, "calling for Bisping". What rights a roider has to call out anybody to fight in his home soil *during* his suspension? Did you jumped in his jugular for that? Oh, let me guess, you love Anderson Silva and steroids did not make him any less handsome in your eyes after all, right?
> 
> ...


14 pages and still you ask me the same shit again. I've explained enough. Learn to read


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Interesting. Where did you have your head before, when I used the examples of Cerrone and Barnett first hand? You see where the bias is now?


I was half joking, since most of the members take jabs at you about something Brazil related, thought you would take my comment with a grain of salt. Though I have to admit Ive noticed a tendency of you having arguments with members who say something negative or bad about Brazilian fighters. I usually give you the benifit of the doubt and assume it's a coincidence, because in other instances you seem like a decent fellow, though it is getting pretty noticeable.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> 14 pages and still you ask me the same shit again. I've explained enough. Learn to read


Likewise. It's all good, breh.



Leed said:


> I was half joking, since most of the members take jabs at you about something Brazil related, thought you would take my comment with a grain of salt. Though I have to admit Ive noticed a tendency of you having arguments with members who say something negative or bad about Brazilian fighters. I usually give you the benifit of the doubt and assume it's a coincidence, because in other instances you seem like a decent fellow, though it is getting pretty noticeable.


It's all good too. I am the only active Brazilian on the threads, so it's OK to note I am often speaking about them or trying to see their side, but call me a nuthugger when you see me defending Palhares for holding his subs too long, stating I believe Anderson took contaminated Viagra or saying Cyborg only juiced the night she was caught, allegedly.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It's all good too. I am the only active Brazilian on the threads, so it's OK to note I am often speaking about them or trying to see their side, but call me a nuthugger when you see me defending Palhares for holding his subs too long, stating I believe Anderson took contaminated Viagra or saying Cyborg only juiced the night she was caught, allegedly.


Not accusing you of those things, but if my mind is right, even though you don't defend Anderson, in one of the Anderson steroid topics you still somehow managed to defend him in some way and had an argument with some one. I might be wrong about this.
Whenever the Aldo steroid question pops up you also tend to be very defensive towards him. Not saying he is on steroids, but you can't deny there are a lot of fishy things about him and weird coincidences. It still doesn't mean he's on juice, but it's not hard to understand why others might be suspicious and when you take in to account the whole situation, I wouldn't be as confident about him as you usually are.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> Not accusing you of those things, but if my mind is right, even though you don't defend Anderson, in one of the Anderson steroid topics you still somehow managed to defend him in some way and had an argument with some one. I might be wrong about this.
> Whenever the Aldo steroid question pops up you also tend to be very defensive towards him. Not saying he is on steroids, but you can't deny there are a lot of fishy things about him and weird coincidences. It still doesn't mean he's on juice, but it's not hard to understand why others might be suspicious and when you take in to account the whole situation, I wouldn't be as confident about him as you usually are.


I could never say I don't defend Anderson. The guy is simply my preferred fighter of all times right beside Big Nog. Of course I do defend him, but when I feel is appropriate or he deserves. I have criticized him more than often for his attitude in the Maia and Leites fight and other occasions, including the lack of professionalism and recklessness against Bonnar, ignoring the screams from his cornermen and the same shite he did against Weidman when I said to the TV when he got KOed: "Good riddance"
No, I don't think he did not know he was taking roids, but I believe he did it on purpose in order to regain his shape asap after that gruesome fracture, but of course, I got utterly disappointed with his pathetic version of the facts he presented to NAC.

The Aldo case, I understand it can sound fishy for outsiders, but I am pretty familiar with the bureaucratic mess Brazil is, regarding that VISA confusion and also familiar with the thugs using badges to oppress people around here. The federal police guy who was training there got arrested in US and went full payback mode. People acted like he was hired to be there at the gym 24/7 just in case an American *random* inspector would show up, lol, so the guy doesn't even need to show up in his real job, looks like.

Aldo coud be juicing as anyone in the sport, but I'll tell you what, I was the first to say Wand was on the juice whe people here were only dissing on him for being stupid by "not getting" it was a random test and plus, I have no proof, but I believe Erick Silva is a heavy roider. Hope that warms your heart. 

End of the day, people saying I am nationalist is just dead weight in a conversation and doesn't add to the conversation beside normally meaning they are out of arguments. You throw a straight question to me, you gonna have a straight answer in return. That I can promise you, I am honest, never sweep the dirt under the carpet.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Leed said:


> Whenever the Aldo steroid question pops up you also tend to be very defensive towards him. Not saying he is on steroids, but you can't deny there are a lot of fishy things about him and weird coincidences. It still doesn't mean he's on juice, but it's not hard to understand why others might be suspicious and when you take in to account the whole situation, I wouldn't be as confident about him as you usually are.


On the other hand, there's a lot of people on this forum that call Aldo guilty having one of their main points that he is "Brazilian" and thereby basically must be a roider. Same with Dos Anjos and other Brazilian fighters. So I can see why Sportsman tends to get defensive towards them.

If you'd constantly point out that specific American fighters are juicers, because "all US fighters are juicers", you'd get some heavy backlash here on this forum, and rightfully so.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> On the other hand, there's a lot of people on this forum that call Aldo guilty having one of their main points that he is "Brazilian" and thereby basically must be a roider. Same with Dos Anjos and other Brazilian fighters. So I can see why Sportsman tends to get defensive towards them.
> 
> If you'd constantly point out that specific American fighters are juicers, because "all US fighters are juicers", you'd get some heavy backlash here on this forum, and rightfully so.


Everybody in every country juices. Except Conor of course! :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Pure hate?! :laugh: ... and you call me dramatic.
> 
> Whatever. *Not getting involved with you. Rather try to eat a brick.*





Soojooko said:


> Of course I am dear.





Soojooko said:


> ... and he can fook off also.





Soojooko said:


> Radical?! A sports fan who can't stand PED use is radical now?
> 
> Jesus, you say some stupid shit sometimes.





Soojooko said:


> Yet more utter rubbish. You dont seem to grasp my point at all. Its the constant hunting for public sympathy in the media that winds me up. I dint say she should never fight again. I didn't say she should never be forgiven. My point, time and time and time again, is her use of the media to whine and play victim cards. If she shut up I wouldn't be saying any of this stuff. But she is always whining about something or other.
> 
> I cant stand PED use. Thats clear. But being a juicer and then acting like a victim. Thats the reason she can feck off.
> 
> ...





Soojooko said:


> Not interested.





Soojooko said:


> Considering the OP is Cyborg crying about shit, I would say im perfectly on topic.
> 
> Why don't I dig at Cerrone? You are seriously blinkered. You say we don't read your posts? Have you read mine? Has Cerrone been whining in the press to garner sympathy? No, he hasn't. What has been my point over and over in this thread? If Cerrone looked like shit because he overdone the roids, and then got his knickers in a twist because other fighters say "He looks like shit" - my reaction would be 100% the same. But he hasn't. So it isnt. So please, learn now *context* works.
> 
> My legs stand just fine. Both of them.





Soojooko said:


> Wait.... I'd somebody just say cyborg only juiced once?
> 
> Hahahaaaahahahaaaahaaa! Somebody's clearly been hitting he crack pipe more then once that's for sure.
> 
> ...





Soojooko said:


> C.O.N.T.E.X.T
> 
> Look it up breh.





Soojooko said:


> I think at this stage "as expected" is probably how we two feel about all our posts on this topic. Agreed?





Soojooko said:


> For fooks sake, how many times. Context.
> 
> There is zero hyprocacy between me supporting Diaz and not cyborg on an MMA forum. None. If you can't see that then it's utterly pointless me trying to explain because to anybody with half a brain, it's fecking obvious.
> 
> As for other roiders. Read my previous posts. It's all pretty clear.





Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What in the fook has Nick Diaz got to do with roiding? What you just posted shows a mindboggling lack of understanding.
> 
> ...





Soojooko said:


> Right. So now we've moved onto Aldo because your arguments regards cyborg are falling apart. I didn't call for Aldo to get banned. What does that have to do with anything I've said.
> 
> Then you moved onto wandy to try and expose some kind of double standard, even though no other fighter did what wandy did. Kind of hard proving a double standard when there's no double to compare it to. Again, context totally ignored.
> 
> ...






Soojooko said:


> 14 pages and still you ask me the same shit again. *I've explained enough. Learn to read*





Leed said:


> It is pretty amusing how Sportsman managed to turn this into a "Soojooko vs the Brazilians" argument. Coincidence...? *wink wink*


I'm just wondering how those bricks taste. He's eaten enough to shit a gravel driveway :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm just wondering how those bricks taste. He's eaten enough to shit a gravel driveway :laugh:


:laugh:
Indeed.

Edit
You missed one, you lazy sod.


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

Just wanted to make comments on the talk about Brazil and bias. In order to understand it you need to understand that in Brazilian society and culture, we are very divided among many things. Sporting athletics competition is one of the few things that Brazilians unite under and it's something that we are taught from birth. It's taken very seriously! I understand why people outside Brazil would see it as ignorance but really you would have to grow up in the country to understand it's something we're taught when watching sports, to be loyal to Brazil. At least with my upbringing. I've lived in the U.S. Long enough that it's not so much the way I see things now


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

BrazIllinois said:


> Just wanted to make comments on the talk about Brazil and bias. In order to understand it you need to understand that in Brazilian society and culture, we are very divided among many things. Sporting athletics competition is one of the few things that Brazilians unite under and it's something that we are taught from birth. It's taken very seriously! I understand why people outside Brazil would see it as ignorance but really you would have to grow up in the country to understand it's something we're taught when watching sports, to be loyal to Brazil. At least with my upbringing. I've lived in the U.S. Long enough that it's not so much the way I see things now


Fair enough, but this is not Brazil. (*puts down Vin Diesel arms*) 

Blatant bias should be called out and the reasons for it shouldn't matter in my opinion.

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh no, I was just trying to clear up some things about Brazilian culture. Bias towards anything Brazil is encouraged in my home country. In the U.S. And Canada not so much. I agree that blatant bias should be called out when it impairs objectivity and logic though. And thank you for the welcome


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

BrazIllinois said:


> Oh no, I was just trying to clear up some things about Brazilian culture. Bias towards anything Brazil is encouraged in my home country.* In the U.S.* And Canada *not so much.* I agree that blatant bias should be called out when it impairs objectivity and logic though. And thank you for the welcome


The "U.S.A.! U.S.A!"-chants instead of fighters' names tell a different story


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm speaking from a personal interaction standpoint as I have lived in both countries, Americans tend to be less subjective. Probably because of their high number of representatives


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never understood what objectivity and logic have to do with being a fan anyway. That stuff is important to the inernet ex spurts and bookies but I don't let it get in the way of my fun.


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

oldfan said:


> I've never understood what objectivity and logic have to do with being a fan anyway. That stuff is important to the inernet ex spurts and bookies but I don't let it get in the way of my fun.


Defending Vitor Belfort and Justino while going after Sonnen and the Diaz brothers is a good example. They've all failed drug tests, neither one of them deserves more sympathy than the other. I'm a big fan of the Chicago Bears. I will root for them regardless. I also acknowledge that we have a horribly overpaid crybaby quarterback and that the Packers are easily one of the best run teams currently in the game. Even though I despise Green Bay and their hick fans ahaha.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BrazIllinois said:


> Defending Vitor Belfort and Justino while going after Sonnen and the Diaz brothers is a good example. *They've all failed drug tests*, neither one of them deserves more sympathy than the other. I'm a big fan of the Chicago Bears. I will root for them regardless. I also acknowledge that we have a horribly overpaid crybaby quarterback and that the Packers are easily one of the best run teams currently in the game. Even though I despise Green Bay and their hick fans ahaha.


Nate Diaz never failed a drug test.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Nate Diaz never failed a drug test.


He did fail and IQ test though. Good enough for a life ban if you ask me!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I've never understood what objectivity and logic have to do with being a fan anyway. That stuff is important to the inernet ex spurts and bookies but I don't let it get in the way of my fun.


Yeah being a fan of a particular fighter makes things more interesting.

When Bisping fights it's like I'm in his corner, elated when he wins and gutted when he loses. No other fighter in the UFC comes close to stirring up emotion for me than what Bisping does. I think it's because he represents people I know, I drink with Bispings and work with Bispings in my everyday life, he is a typical working class Brit. It will be a sad day for MMA and myself when he retires. I guess there is Ross Pearson, who lived a few miles away from me... but he lacks personality.


----------

